# Fremont Paseo Padre night ride every wednesday or friday.



## polosport8462 (Jul 31, 2011)

Hi there just want to see if anyone want to do some weekdays nite riding in the area of Fremont. We have about 4-10 ppl to ride each time. If you guys are interested please let me know.

thank you
Peter:thumbsup:


----------



## dwgranda (Sep 8, 2009)

polosport8462 said:


> Hi there just want to see if anyone want to do some weekdays nite riding in the area of Fremont. We have about 4-10 ppl to ride each time. If you guys are interested please let me know.
> 
> thank you
> Peter:thumbsup:


Was that you guys I rode up on about 3 weeks ago? It was around Paseo and Mission and someone from your group gave me a thumbs up and said "nice crank". What route do you guys take? I like to ride from my job (stevenson/880) to Sierra road at night sometimes. I hit paseo around the Weibel area, take warm springs blvd/scott creek/n park victoria/evans/piedmont.


----------



## Ollieholic (Jul 5, 2011)

Highly interested, I'm in San Jose and wed & thurs are my days off too! But I've never ridden at night, kinda scared honestly lol.


----------



## izzyfly (Jul 10, 2009)

dwgranda said:


> Was that you guys I rode up on about 3 weeks ago? It was around Paseo and Mission and someone from your group gave me a thumbs up and said "nice crank". What route do you guys take? I like to ride from my job (stevenson/880) to Sierra road at night sometimes. I hit paseo around the Weibel area, take warm springs blvd/scott creek/n park victoria/evans/piedmont.


How is it descending on Sierra @night I would imagine it's like free-falling into a dark hole..of course if there's a mrchanical, one might end up with one hand busily working, the other hand holding on to a rock to keep from rolling over due to gravity, and the front teeth clenching tightly on a small flash light.


----------



## dwgranda (Sep 8, 2009)

izzyfly said:


> How is it descending on Sierra @night I would imagine it's like free-falling into a dark hole..of course if there's a mrchanical, one might end up with one hand busily working, the other hand holding on to a rock to keep from rolling over due to gravity, and the front teeth clenching tightly on a small flash light.


Hah, well I said I ride TO sierra rd. I don't go up it. pmarshall on here used to do that at night. One time I went up all the way and could tell it was not for me. On the way up I wondered what kinds of animals were lurking on the sides of the road. Coming down took forever because you gain speed so quickly that it's easy to outrun your lighting (at the time I think I only had a magicshine). I had 3 punctures coming down. I want to claim that it was because of overheating but it was likely installation errors in the dark.

I did Palomares rd at 10pm a week ago and it's even scarier than Sierra from the "something's going to eat me" perspective.


----------



## izzyfly (Jul 10, 2009)

dwgranda said:


> Hah, well I said I ride TO sierra rd. I don't go up it. pmarshall on here used to do that at night. One time I went up all the way and could tell it was not for me. On the way up I wondered what kinds of animals were lurking on the sides of the road. Coming down took forever because you gain speed so quickly that it's easy to outrun your lighting (at the time I think I only had a magicshine). I had 3 punctures coming down. I want to claim that it was because of overheating but it was likely installation errors in the dark.
> 
> I did Palomares rd at 10pm a week ago and it's even scarier than Sierra from the "something's going to eat me" perspective.


It does get dark in Palomares even during the day (overcast day, especially), since most of it is enclosed in shrubbery, trees and towering hillsides. At night I would imagine lots of winged and sure-footed creatures love that dark, nocturnal, forest-like atmosphere. I don't think there's been any sightings of mountain lions in those parts so I assume probably mostly safe creatures - it's when you run into one, or two while going downhill that's more of a concern.


----------



## polosport8462 (Jul 31, 2011)

dwgranda said:


> Was that you guys I rode up on about 3 weeks ago? It was around Paseo and Mission and someone from your group gave me a thumbs up and said "nice crank". What route do you guys take? I like to ride from my job (stevenson/880) to Sierra road at night sometimes. I hit paseo around the Weibel area, take warm springs blvd/scott creek/n park victoria/evans/piedmont.


We should be riding this coming wednesday 10-26 around 7:30pm or 8:00pm. If you want to ride pls feel free to come by.


----------



## polosport8462 (Jul 31, 2011)

Ollieholic said:


> Highly interested, I'm in San Jose and wed & thurs are my days off too! But I've never ridden at night, kinda scared honestly lol.


Hi there,

If you have time pls come by to ride with us. We should be start around 7:30pm usually ride about 1-2 hours. Look forward to ride with you.


----------



## dwgranda (Sep 8, 2009)

Hi,

Where are you meeting up? I have something due on Thursday but I'll try and make it.


----------



## polosport8462 (Jul 31, 2011)

dwgranda said:


> Hi,
> 
> Where are you meeting up? I have something due on Thursday but I'll try and make it.


I have to check with the group. How about I let you know tmr around 3:00pm or better yet if you have facebook let me add you to our group so we whenever we have something you can check out from there.


----------



## deejaecee (Aug 16, 2011)

polosport8462 said:


> I have to check with the group. How about I let you know tmr around 3:00pm or better yet if you have facebook let me add you to our group so we whenever we have something you can check out from there.


Can you add me to the fb group? Id like to join some of your group rides.


----------



## n26ryan (Dec 14, 2005)

Where doe the ride start, and what's the route?


----------



## noobikeen (Jul 18, 2010)

Hi Dwgranda... i was the one who said " Nice crank"  
if i didnt see it wrong, there is a really nice component on the spider. SRM??

Anyways, nice to meet u on the road


----------



## dwgranda (Sep 8, 2009)

Haha good eye. I have an srm on that bike. No comment about my light on that bike? 

Sent from my MB855 using Tapatalk


----------



## polosport8462 (Jul 31, 2011)

n26ryan said:


> Where doe the ride start, and what's the route?


Usually we start at the Stevenson and Paseo Padre concer. Are you interested to ride?


----------



## dwgranda (Sep 8, 2009)

In all your previous messages you never gave a time or a place . Curious to see how many people you got to show up.
My company got aquirred so now I don't work in the area, but I was interested.
Sent from my MB855 using Tapatalk


----------



## n26ryan (Dec 14, 2005)

Sure I'm interested. I was wondering what route you usually do. So you start at Stevenson and Paseo Padre, but where do you ride? 

I live off Decoto so I'm just plotting what I could do. Also, what kind of pace is the ride?


----------



## spoon01 (May 11, 2015)

I figured I'd bump this instead of creating a new thread.

Any of you guys still ride? I live near Union City BART and work at Tesla, so I am ready and willing to meet for rides at any time, anywhere in between. 

I'm new and friendly, and I ride a retro so I'm not looking for anything advanced or competitive. Anyone?


----------



## spoon01 (May 11, 2015)

Busy forum..


----------



## mrpercussive (Nov 18, 2015)

spoon01 said:


> Busy forum..


yea... it's a busy forum... hahaha

I live in Hayward if you're looking for someone to ride with...


----------

